# Do I REALLY need a divider board?



## Sletchgoober (Feb 9, 2011)

I had the same problem The bees WILL crawl around the divider board. I stuffed a small piece of cloth in mine. Problem solved. I had to leave the back end open for a while so the bees that snuck in could escape, then all back together and top on.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

A lot depends on the length of your top bar and the number of bees you have. I caught a swarm and put them in a 4 foot long top bar with no divider and had no problem. The only problem I had was that they built faster then I thoght they would and went cross bar. BTW Russian did you see the video I posted on the cross comb? Mine are doing better since I was able to put some straight on both sides of the cross comb.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I use followers to start packages in the cooler weather. Once it warms up I move it to the end. Last year I didn't use a follower on one package and did on another. They were pretty equal in how fast they built comb. 

Mike


----------



## RussianBee (May 5, 2011)

Thank you, everyone, for answering my questions! I'm feeling a lot better now! My bees will arrive (hopefully) by the end of this week, so we'll see how is it going!
Rtoney, I haven't seen your video, but I will try to look it up! Thank you for your answer!


----------



## callsign222 (Nov 9, 2010)

I had two small gaps in one of my follower boards and I made a seal with some carefully placed duct tape, folded over. Think door seals, it works quite well.


----------



## RussianBee (May 5, 2011)

Thank you! I have to try this!


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Really the only time you would care about tight fitting followers is if you have made a split in the hive or if you are combining bees. If you have just one colony then it is ok if they slip by now and then. So if you make a follower that is a little sloppy no problem. If you need to seal it up try rolled up window screen along the edges.


----------



## RussianBee (May 5, 2011)

Thanks, David!
That's great idea! I will try that too!


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, but I think I see Sam Comfort’s smiling face next to that suggestion in the memory bank.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's a nice idea. I've never gotten around to making one.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

For those of you who don't use a follower - how do you get into the hive if all of the bars have comb late in the season? I feel like it would be hard to gain access without ripping a bar off the comb...


Adam


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I try to have a couple of bars on the end that have no comb. I harvest as needed to accomplish that.


----------



## the doc (Mar 3, 2010)

I haven't used one before - this is my 2nd year with KTBH 
They built out nicely from one side to the other on their own


----------

